

Bic Creates Pens ‘For Her’: Amazon Reviewers Turn on the Snark - nightbrawler
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/08/31/bic-creates-pens-for-her-amazon-reviewers-turn-on-the-snark/

======
nightbrawler
Amazon comments <http://amzn.to/N42vgx>

